# Plumbing Issue For Brand New 21rs



## logdog (Jul 30, 2005)

We just purchased our 21rs and are getting ready to take it out tomorrow. I have been reading part of the manuel on-line, ( I didn't get mine yet from the dealer), and am trying to figure out the first-time procedures for the plumbing system. I have drained and sanitized the lines, but am not clear on how to drain the hot water heater. The directions say to open the by-pass valve, which I think I found under the warddrobe and behind the drawer, open the access door from outside, and remove the anode rod from the tank and the water will drain out. What is the anode rod? I don't see it on the diagram in the manuel.

I tried to open the drain plug behind the access door, and can't seem to get it to open. It is not in a good place, and it plastic so hard to get a grip on. Any ideas on that?

I also read on another forum that the two low point drains by the wheels shold be drained at some point. Do I need to do that now? It looks like there is some anit-freeze in the line there.

Thanks


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and congrats on your new trailer.

I use a socket with an extension to remove the drain plug, if you get it at the right angle it will slip over the plug and you can remove it.

If there is some anti freeze in those low points, you should drain them out. Opening the faucets inside will break the vacuum and drain out the water in the lines.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT & welcome to Outbackers.com action

Your hot water tank drain plug should be made out of plastic/nylon. It is normally white and at the low point of your tank.

Thor


----------



## logdog (Jul 30, 2005)

Thor said:


> Congrats on your new TT & welcome to Outbackers.com action
> 
> Your hot water tank drain plug should be made out of plastic/nylon. It is normally white and at the low point of your tank.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. I used a socket with an extenion and it worked great to get out the plug, and also drained out the low point drains before we went out on our first trip. We just got back yesterday and everything went great except the refrigerator wouldn't work on gas. It did work on electricity, but the pilot would not light on the gas mode. I couldn't really smell much gas coming out, and had a large flame coming out of the burner jet for a few seconds before it went out. Any suggestions? ( I did make sure that the shutoff valve was open) One more thing. The manuel says to make sure that all the shut-off valves, ( plural), are open, so is there more than one? I only know where one is.

This site has really been helpful to me, as we purchased our 21rs from across the country so I don't really have a good resource to ask all these questions. You guys are great.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

They may be referring to the gas bottles. On the fridge itself there is only the solenoid shut off valve. This valve does have a manual over ride to force it shut. Looking at the side of the solenoid you will see a screw, the notch in the screw must be in line with the piping for it to work.

Also the manuals are a bit generic so they could be using plural statement just to make sure they are covered.

Also since you did see some flame it could just be an air pocket in the line. After the check light comes on just turn the fridge off and back on again to cycle the controls. Also I would make sure all the stove burners light first before putting the fridge into gas mode.


----------



## logdog (Jul 30, 2005)

I have checked the solenoid valve, it is open as well as the gas from the tanks. I did light the stove, and the water heater before trying to light the frig. When the frig. tries to light, I hear the clicking of the ignition trying to light and a pretty big flame. The ignition still tries to light even though there is a flame, and after a short time both go out. I have tried this probably at least a dozen times and get the same thing. So I have made an appointment to take it in to get it fixed.

I have read on this site that there was a bad batch of boards put in the frig., maybe that is the problem?? I don't know but will let the service guys figure it out.

thanks, Camper Andy.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

From the description of the problem in your last post it sounds as if the thermocouple is not working or there is a loose connection form it to the control board. A simple fix and only takes 10 minutes. The dealer should be able to get to this without you even having to leave the trailer if they were ready to get after it when you pulled in. I do not think the board is the issue but if it is then add another 15 minutes to the repair.


----------

